# Vacation Introduction Program



## Tacobpie (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi, I am new to TUG.  We are seriously considering purchasing a timeshare vacation property.  After deciding that DVC wasn't right for us, we started looking at HGVC.  We were just at the HGVC on Int'l Dr this weekend for a preview.  I had looked at Redweek before we went to our session to see what HGVC was reselling for and was shocked at the price the developer was asking for; more than 2x the resales for the same point level.  (We were looking at the 7K point level as we will be traveling during the platinum season here in FL and would like a 2/2)

Long story short, after we turned down the offer from the developer another associate came in to offer us a Vacation Introduction Program (VIP) whereby we would pay $1795 for a weeks stay at LV, Orlando or HI ($200 extra for HI).  We have up to 15 months to take the vacation and if we sign up as owners during the vacation they apply what we paid for the vacation as a deposit towards ownership.

I have always wanted to visit HI and I figured $2k was a good deal to stay at HGVC for a week, so we signed up for the VIP.  Especially since we are leaning heavily towards buying a resale, so the vacation would not end up being free, which is how they tout the program.

The way it works is HGVC credits 5K points into an account for us to book the vacation.  We stated that we really were only interested in a 2/2 during the summer, which is platinum season.  The sales agent assured us that even though they were only crediting 5K into the account that we would have no problem getting a 2/2 during the summer b/c they want us to become owners and he notated it at the top of the contract.  

Here's my concern: that when we go to book this trip we are going to run into the constraints re: the 5K points as per contract regardless of what the sales person verbally tells us. 

So my questions to the TUG members is, has anyone else participated in the Vacation Introduction Program?  What was your experience?  Were you promised anything above and beyond what the contrat stipulated?  And did they deliver on those promises?  I signed the contract this past Saturday and have 10 days to cancel w/o reprecussion.

Sorry if I was too long winded and Thank you in advance for your input.   

Jennifer


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 30, 2009)

Tacobpie said:


> So my questions to the TUG members is, has anyone else participated in the Vacation Introduction Program?  What was your experience?  Were you promised anything above and beyond what the contrat stipulated?  And did they deliver on those promises?  I signed the contract this past Saturday and have 10 days to cancel w/o reprecussion.



Welcome to TUG Jennifer  

VIP Availability can vary. If you want to use your VIP package for Hawaii, I would try to book your Hawaii stay within the 10 day cancellation window. If they have nothing available for your travel period then you can cancel the VIP Package. 
NOTE: In the past they've offered, an additional 2,000 points for a stay during Platinum season for an additional upgrade fee.

FYI..if you're interested in buying HGVC I strongly recommend working with one of the recommended brokers for quick and hassle free experience - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=88428

Good Luck.


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 30, 2009)

> Originally Posted by Tacobpie
> So my questions to the TUG members is, has anyone else participated in the Vacation Introduction Program? What was your experience? Were you promised anything above and beyond what the contrat stipulated? And did they deliver on those promises? I signed the contract this past Saturday and have 10 days to cancel w/o reprecussion.


If HGVC VIP is giving you 5000 pts, that what you are going to get. And for * all HGVC *in Hawaii, 5000 pts will not get you a 2 bd unit during platinum season.  

Edited to add:  As Ingrid said below. 5000 pts may get you 5 days in Hawaii but not 7 days.


----------



## IngridN (Mar 30, 2009)

We purchased the VIP package 3 years ago...because we wanted to stay the week only at the Hilton Waikiloa rather than one of the timeshares, we had them put it in the contract.  As I recall, the package called for 5 days at the Hilton Waikiloa and we insisted on 7 days at that same price.  If it's not in the contract......

Ingrid


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 30, 2009)

*Just To Add Some Perspective To $1,795 . . .*




Tacobpie said:


> Long story short, after we turned down the offer from the developer another associate came in to offer us a Vacation Introduction Program (VIP) whereby we would pay $1795 for a weeks stay at LV, Orlando or HI ($200 extra for HI).


 *. . .* that amount is about $300 more than the total we paid (resale) for our 2nd & 3rd & 4th timeshares combined -- i.e., $750 + $153 + $500. 

Not only that, the amount the timeshare company wants for the introductory offer is only $130 less than we paid for our 1st (eBay resale) timeshare -- an outstanding 3BR-3BA floating week unit in Orlando FL for $1*,*925. 

Those resale purchases were in 2003 & 2005 & 2006.  Resale prices have gone down since then. 

Nothing that any timeshare company sells for full freight is worth the money. 

Not only that, there is no such thing as a new timeshare.  By the time anybody shows up & checks in, other people will have already stayed there previously.  All timeshares are _used-used-used_ -- & so it makes no sense to pay new prices for an item that any way you shake it is no such thing. 

Buy timeshares resale.  Save thousands of dollars for the same thing or the equivalent or something better than the full-freight timeshares that the timeshare companies are selling. 

_Full Disclosure*:*_  I know a guy who actually did stay in a brand-new timeshare unit 1 time, on RCI exchange.  After he checked out, however, the unit ever after was _used-used-used_, just like any hotel room. 

_More Full Disclosure*:*_  Our very 1st (resale) timeshare cost us $3*,*500 -- bought it for that amount in 2002 & sold it off in 2003 for the same amount right after we bought that eBay "upgrade" for less.  What a deal -- upgrading our timeshare unit & getting change back.  Who'd a-thunk ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## hockeybrain (Mar 30, 2009)

Wife, I and daughter stayed at Lagoon Tower in Hawaii on the VIP program we payed $1499.0, four years ago that we bought after a Timeshare presentation for the Las Vegas Strip when we were vacationing at Las Vegas.   Availability for the Saturday to Saturday stay was not a problem for us.   They delivered a 4800 point room, which was really nice.   We faced the lagoon.   They "gave" us 5000 points to use in Hawaii within 15 months.   I think we booked it six months before our stay and two months before the expiration date.   I think we vacationed in February.   We had to attend the Hilton Hawaii time share presentation where I decided right then and there that I was not paying Hawaii prices.   I declined the Las Vegas timeshare which I think was something like $17,999.0 for a 5000 point two bedroom gold package after the trip - once I got on the net and found out I could buy resale.   Still, it was great to enjoy timesharing with Hilton.   We had a fabulous time in Hawaii.   We know we want to buy Hilton some day, but really have not had time to vacation since that trip.   Once we get time and our schedule straight we will buy a Hilton resale.  I only now am beginning to understand the way the program works after reading this board for the first time - but I believe we will have to buy in Hawaii, which is an ouch on the pocket even resale.  I am thinking about purchasing in the near future or next year 1 bedroom platinum or 2 bedroom platinum only in Hawaii and only on resale - though the thought comes in my head to buy even cheaper in Vegas and hope I could trade into Hawaii 9 or eight months out - which the more I read and learn lends me to think I really should buy in Hawaii.   
Sounds like you got a similar trial deal to what we had.   Go, enjoy the time in Hawaii, say thanks but no thanks and decide after the trip if you want to buy a Hilton time share some day resale or not.


----------



## gaston51 (Mar 30, 2009)

Tacobpie said:


> Here's my concern: that when we go to book this trip we are going to run into the constraints re: the 5K points as per contract regardless of what the sales person verbally tells us.
> 
> So my questions to the TUG members is, has anyone else participated in the Vacation Introduction Program?  What was your experience?  Were you promised anything above and beyond what the contrat stipulated?  And did they deliver on those promises?  I signed the contract this past Saturday and have 10 days to cancel w/o reprecussion.
> 
> ...



We left a deposit for the same VIP package last Dec. after touring the Intrn'l Dr. property. We were told the same thing. Being skeptical since it was not written in the contract, I called the 800 reservation number when we got back home. They confirmed what the salesperson stated - that it was a special promotion they were running. A month later after paying the balance, I called to reserve the vacation. Result: we are booked in a 2bd+ unit (oceanview) at the HHV Lagoon Tower for 7 days arriving Nov.7th. We had the option of staying at the Kingsland property, but we wanted to be on the ocean.  We received the written confirmation from HGVC about a week later. All in all it has been very positive. Good luck


----------



## Sunshine Wanted (Apr 2, 2009)

*Been there, done that*

Well, this xmas we were at HGVC Waikoloa and went through a presentation.  We said no, repeatedly, to everything until we were presented with the VIP pkg which we purchased.  We got home, I went onto TUG (just as you are doing) and did some looking around at resales as well.  Once I found out the prices of resales, I realized that VIP pkg cost was a good chunk of a resale timeshare.  I also wanted to use our VIP pkg for Hawaii and realized that availability during one of my school vacations would be tough.  Plus, 5000 points really is not enough to get a 2 bdrm for a week in Hawaii (which is what I wanted).  We decided to rescind.  We did end up purchasing a resale, Hawaii, and get to use our new timeshare for the first time this xmas!


----------



## Tacobpie (Apr 2, 2009)

*Update*

After reading all the suggestions, I decided to book the 2/2 trip in Waikola now b4 the rescind period was up just to make sure.  The booking agent verified that we could get a 2/2 with the program even with the 5K points, but we weren't allowed to make a reservation yet as it takes them 21 days to set us up in the system.  Although understandable, it didn't leave a good feeling in the gut.  So, I'm going to talk to the dh when he gets home tonight b/c buying resale instead of participating in the VIP seems to make more sense.  It may just be a bit more time consuming.

Jennifer


----------



## Sunshine Wanted (Apr 2, 2009)

Yes, I remember we were told the same time period to set us up in the system.  That was our straw that pushed us into rescinding.  We also thought we could reserve before the time period was up and when we found out that was not possible were not willing to take the chance.


----------



## suzhatch1 (May 28, 2009)

Tacobpie said:


> Here's my concern: that when we go to book this trip we are going to run into the constraints re: the 5K points as per contract regardless of what the sales person verbally tells us.
> 
> So my questions to the TUG members is, has anyone else participated in the Vacation Introduction Program?  What was your experience?  Were you promised anything above and beyond what the contrat stipulated?  And did they deliver on those promises?  I signed the contract this past Saturday and have 10 days to cancel w/o reprecussion.





Tacobpie said:


> After reading all the suggestions, I decided to book the 2/2 trip in Waikola now b4 the rescind period was up just to make sure.  The booking agent verified that we could get a 2/2 with the program even with the 5K points, but we weren't allowed to make a reservation yet as it takes them 21 days to set us up in the system.  Although understandable, it didn't leave a good feeling in the gut.  So, I'm going to talk to the dh when he gets home tonight b/c buying resale instead of participating in the VIP seems to make more sense.  It may just be a bit more time consuming.
> 
> Jennifer




Hi everyone, 

I'm new to TUG & found this site after googling for more info on HGVC after spending last weekend at the HGVC Las Vegas Strip.   As with most things, I end up researching a lot about it, after I already have 1 foot in the door.      I've been lurking for a day or two & finally joined today as a member, because I was going to post a thread almost identical to Jennifer's(the OP). However, I stumbled upon this one & realized it addressed just about everything I was starting to feel reluctant about with our VIP purchase & just wanted to bump it up and see if there was any more recent feedback that anyone could share that would help put me at ease about the VIP program. 

My DH & I also said no during the sale presentation in LV, but we got sucked into the $1800 or so VIP trial program.  It was heavily touted as a guaranteed 2bd/2bath throughout the year at one of 4 places, with no black-out dates (although understandably there would be limited space at certain times or unavailability).   

Anyway, we only purchased the VIP at the end of the presentation because we had already been thinking about going to Hawaii next Spring & figured we would have spent about $2000 in hotel accomodations anyway.   We have 2 daughters (3 & 9 y.o.) and even a nice size hotel room or a junior suite is starting to feel really cramped.  So we rationalized that for the same price, we'd try out the VIP package & get the 2bd/2bath deal at Kings Land (even knowing we'd have to go thru the 90 minute owner's update once we got there).  The Kings Land location was the only one of the 4 options that evenly remotely appealed to us in the VIP deal.   

Well, now that I've been online the last day or two after getting home, I'm having similiar regret & fear as Jennifer.  The fine print on the contract states 5000 pts & we were hoping to travel to Hawaii next March/April/May - and 5000 pts doesn't look like it's gonna cut it at Kings Land.  I already left a vmessage for the Sales Manager that assisted us, because he was following up on something else for us & I haven't heard from us since our trip (which is of course feeding into my suspiciousness & not making me feel great about my purchase).    

I don't mean to sound negative, since so far, most of what I've read about HGVC sounds positive, but DH & I had been burned on a timeshare-type ownership package earlier in our marriage, and had real reservations about even trying another one.  I just want to feel good about the 5000 VIP package & was hoping to hear a few more positive experiences (or negative if it's honest) about how the VIP package went for people & a few more stories about whether you really received what you were promised.  

Any new or recent feedback?


----------



## RD7673 (May 28, 2009)

Suzhatch1

We also purchased the VIP package last year at the Orlando Tuscany resort. Easy to justify the amount of $1800 if you want to go to Hawaii and stay in a 2 bedroom vs hotel. We had no problem booking our trip, (9 months in advance) and stayed at the Waikola Resort. We stayed for 7 nights. I would expect that you would be able to stay at Kings Land if available. We did have to do another presentation for the Kings Land but that was our only requirement. We did not purchase.

The VIP price at $1800 is about $500 more than the MF if you were an owner there. For us, it was a fair deal and we had a great time. I have never regretted the decision to go the VIP.

Good Luck and hope you enjoy your time.


----------



## suzhatch1 (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks RD7673, glad to hear your positive story.  I'm hoping all goes smoothly for us as well.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jun 3, 2009)

$2000 for 5 nights in Hawaii?  You can do much better than that.  Heck, for $300 per night, you can probably get an owner to rent you some points and give you online access via gotomeeting to book it so you can learn how their system works.


----------



## UWSurfer (Jun 3, 2009)

AwayWeGo said:


> *. . .* that amount is about $300 more than the total we paid (resale) for our 2nd & 3rd & 4th timeshares combined -- i.e., $750 + $153 + $500.




With all due respect Alan, those TS were NOT HGVC's.   Of course you can exchange into HGVC using them, but HGVC pricing tends to run quite a bit more than these bargins you cite.   I too have several inexpensive places I've purchased resale from EBay, but HGVC's go for more due to their enforced ROFR.

All that having been said, the intro package isn't the most horrible price you could pay for HGVC points, but there are rentals and other bargins you likely could do for less if you take your time and shop around for a bit. 

Just know you agree to attend another presentation as part of the VIP package where they will take another shot at you.  It's VERY helpful to know going into the presentation you can buy HGVC resale outside of Hilton for 1/2 to 2/3rd the pricing HGVC will quote you and you'll be treated exactly the same as any other HGVC owner.

Oh, and the timeshare game has the developer continously inviting you to "owners updates" or "resort tours" where they will continue to try to sell you more.  It's part of the cycle of (timeshare) life.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jun 3, 2009)

AwayWeGo said:


> *. . .* that amount is about $300 more than the total we paid (resale) for our 2nd & 3rd & 4th timeshares combined -- i.e., $750 + $153 + $500.
> 
> Not only that, the amount the timeshare company wants for the introductory offer is only $130 less than we paid for our 1st (eBay resale) timeshare -- an outstanding 3BR-3BA floating week unit in Orlando FL for $1*,*925.
> 
> ...



I'd rather pay the $2000 to get the HGVC.  But, since I get can it cheaper, I think I will.


----------



## gmays36179 (Jun 25, 2009)

My husband and I also purchased the VIP program last year in september. We booked our 7day 6 night stay @ Intn't Drive the week of Xmax this year and it was 4800 of the 5000 pts. We considered it a good deal especially for that time of year. We received our confirmation in the mail today.


----------

